# Tahoe Trail Building



## benjaminj (Mar 16, 2009)

I just posted this in te Norcal forum, but thought a cross post here would be worthy...

Sorry about everyone's Strava times on Corral Trail, but another 1/2 mile of new features has just been built replacing the old fall line section at the bottom. 








_Flagging a section of trail on June 14_









Finishing the build on that same section on June 27









Building the take off for a 25' long jump









Crew leader testing of the new big jump









About 10 more of these have been built. Berm baby, berm!









Precious water, our secret ingredient









Mini ex and a trail dozer were operated by the USFS and paid for pay TAMBA, luckily one of our crew leaders is also FS employee









Jacob from the FS, he's the man in charge









Build, ride, build, ride, repeat.









Nothing happens without a community of volunteers

This 2 week build came about very fast. On a Sunday afternoon we were flagging the new alignment and the very next day the USFS had a 5 person crew digging.

This is a testament to the respect we have gained with the US Forest Service and the dedication of our volunteers to help out. The section of trail finishes off what we worked on last year (in partnership with the Sierra Buttes Trail Stewardship and USFS) but is in a steeper area that gave us great opportunities for new features like elbow dragging berms, step up jumps, table top jumps and a rebuild of the 25′ long rock lip jump.

TAMBA paid for the equipment rentals (about $4,000) and supported with multiple volunteer build days, in total about 60 volunteers helped out on this two week build. Big thanks to Jacob and his crew at the US Forest Service. True team effort!

Within the next couple weeks construction will start on the new 4.5 mile Kingsbury Stinger Trail and also the 4 acre Bijou Bike Park. Good things going on in Tahoe


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Impressive effort, props!


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I was out riding on the 27th and came across you all. Excellent work. Too bad I got mixed up and ended up on Toads that day, would have loved to ride down this. Itll have to be next year when I return to the area.


----------



## Mark E (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome trail work -- thanks for sharing the story and pics!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Funny, the focus on 5 day ramp-up begs the years of hard work it has taken to get the FS on board.

Great work all the way around.


----------

